# BAS first time



## darccrow (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, I've registered for ABN, but haven't done any UBER drives yet(need to do third party insurance). So do I need to do my quarterly BAS? I don't have any records in Business Portal


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

darccrow said:


> Hi, I've registered for ABN, but haven't done any UBER drives yet(need to do third party insurance). So do I need to do my quarterly BAS? I don't have any records in Business Portal


It would be a good idea still to prepare one (provided you have already registered for GST in addition to obtaining your ABN).

If you're not going to prepare one, you'll still need to contact the Australian Taxation Office:










https://www.ato.gov.au/business/business-activity-statements-(bas)/how-to-lodge-your-bas/
If you have already incurred GST on relevant expenses up to 31 December 2020, you could return gross sales as nil and claim relevant GST credits and obtain a refund.

More generally, see:









Ride-sourcing


Being a ride-sourcing driver (sometimes referred to as ride-sharing) means you have tax obligations.




www.ato.gov.au













Uber GST Explained - Complete Guide to GST for Uber Drivers


Learn how GST on your Uber income is calculated, what Uber GST expenses you can claim & how to lodge your Uber BAS to the ATO.




www.drivetax.com.au


----------

